

Ask HN: Do you use checklists in your job/personal lives? - vijayr

If you do, could you share your use cases? What software do you use to manage them?<p>Edit: This question is only about checklists - not todo lists
======
blueflow
Todo lists are a subset of Checklists. I use them whenever im on risk of
forgetting some parts, shopping, packing for travel etc. And i use pen & paper
because its faster for use and available in most households or offices.

